# Most Improved!



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am so proud of my boy! We've taken 16 weeks of agility thus far and last night Ozzy won "Most Improved" in our class!

He started out so anxious and cautious and now he is actually enjoying himself and doing very well. I really feel it has been a great confidence booster for him.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats! You have to be the Most Proud momma too!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

That made me happy reading this. It's wonderful when a doggie is in such good hands. Nice work building his confidence.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Way to go! You must be so proud!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awww I remember hearing how timid Ozzy was before. I'm so glad to hear he's finally coming out of his shell and enjoying himself. It's so wonderful to see!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Congradulations!!!! This is wonderful news...I can only imagine how proud you must be of your pup!!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

That is so great! Congratulations!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

